# Can you identify this little fella?



## Poolhound (Feb 18, 2014)

First I am a brand new member and am not sure what to post where so apologies if I have duplicated or posted in the wrong area. We are very excited to meet our new puppy this afternoon and we are looking for a good online forum for help and discussion. 

This little guy was found abandoned in the desert just sitting under a tree. We are trying to figure out what he may be? What might you guess?

We think (hope) there is some Aussie in him and could be some Lab but its hard to tell from just this pic. We will have more later but let us know what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

Sure looks Aussie to me. Gorgeous pup-- congrats!


----------



## gcpommom (Feb 15, 2014)

No idea, I am also new here, but what an adorable puppy!


----------



## danni297 (Feb 19, 2014)

awwwh such a cute pup
Any ideas what this little pup is?
Just found him today in the woods and keeping him at home for the day until we take him to the vet tonight to see if he has a chip.
Just interested to know what breed you all think he is?
Im thinking abt 3months old wolfhound or similar?
I could be way off I don't really know my breeds that well.
Thanks


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I see Scottie/Lab in yours... I see Aussie and maybe Poodle in the first. Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## danni297 (Feb 19, 2014)

I thought the gangly legs must come from somewhere haha which isnt really lab and deffo not scottie


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

labs can absolutely have gangly legs! im on mobile but if you google field bred lab youll see what i mean


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

My guess for the first one is husky/aussie and the second is schaunzer/something. 

They are both soooo cute!


----------



## Poolhound (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies so far. He (now named Floyd) had a good night with a couple of wee hours visits to the yard but no accidents. He is currently sleeping on the floor in my office while I try to get some work done. More pics later.


----------



## Poolhound (Feb 18, 2014)

Here are some new pictures of Floyd. Any more guesses? He will have his first trip to our vet in the next few days so we will see what they say.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my GOSH, he is SO CUTE! No idea about breeds - I'm bad at that. But darling.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Absolutely ADORABLE puppy! 
I'm thinking doberman/collie mix? His fur is throwing me for a loop, it looks like sheeps wool.


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm still sticking with Aussie mix. They have been known to have wooly-type coats. He's adorable, whatever he is!


----------



## Poolhound (Feb 18, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> Absolutely ADORABLE puppy!
> I'm thinking doberman/collie mix? His fur is throwing me for a loop, it looks like sheeps wool.


I can see where you get the sheep reference although his coat isn't quite as matted as a couple of the pics may make it seem. The coat is definitely shorter than a typical aussie or collie pup that would tend to be much fluffier hence the theory that he is mixed with a breed that has a shorter/tighter coat. Not sure about the doberman as I can't find a speck of black anywhere on him. That's hardly definitive but at this stage its way easier to know exactly what he isnt. Standard Poodle, St Bernard, Dachshund ...


----------



## danni297 (Feb 19, 2014)

Awwwww Floyd is adorable!!! Though i still have no idea what he is but I do agree on the Aussie likeness 
Went to vets yday evening and apparently mines likely to be a lurcher with deerhound in him. Gonna be huge by the looks of things  now he just needs a name, which btw Floyd is a fantastic one


----------



## Poolhound (Feb 18, 2014)

danni297 said:


> Awwwww Floyd is adorable!!! Though i still have no idea what he is but I do agree on the Aussie likeness
> Went to vets yday evening and apparently mines likely to be a lurcher with deerhound in him. Gonna be huge by the looks of things  now he just needs a name, which btw Floyd is a fantastic one


Gosh, I dont think I have ever met either of those breeds, from what I can see they are hunting breeds and you will have your hands full. I did once know somebody who had an Irish Wolfhound and he was enormous!


----------



## danni297 (Feb 19, 2014)

Poolhound said:


> Gosh, I dont think I have ever met either of those breeds, from what I can see they are hunting breeds and you will have your hands full. I did once know somebody who had an Irish Wolfhound and he was enormous!


Lol yeah 'Freddie's' gonna be a big 'un  
Lurcher is a type so it means he crossed with a hound and something else. Hopefully something a tad smaller lol. At the minute I'm trying to get my staffie to accept him :/
Good luck with Floyd he's a handsome boy x


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The first breed that popped up in my mind was a husky/red Doberman. Have a better idea as an adult. I can see an aussie mix as well. Especially when you look at this pic










Welcome to the forum


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Poolhound said:


> I can see where you get the sheep reference although his coat isn't quite as matted as a couple of the pics may make it seem. The coat is definitely shorter than a typical aussie or collie pup that would tend to be much fluffier hence the theory that he is mixed with a breed that has a shorter/tighter coat. Not sure about the doberman as I can't find a speck of black anywhere on him. That's hardly definitive but at this stage its way easier to know exactly what he isnt. Standard Poodle, St Bernard, Dachshund ...


Dobermans don't just come in the standard black and brown, they can be red too. I said collie because of the facial features but he also looks a little labish. You should go get him DNA'd. 

Also, I wouldn't be quick to judge a book by it's cover, I know a dog who looks like a nearly purebred boxer, but she's known to be a boxer/bulldog/st bernard mix. You'd never even know it to look at her.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> The first breed that popped up in my mind was a husky/red Doberman.


 That was my first guess too when I saw this thread a couple of days ago. I was somewhat reserved about responding then, because I'm historically BAD at this game. But now I have support. *chuckle* ... so yeah, another vote for red dobe / husky ...


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I'm going to say Aussie mix as well. And I agree its hard to guess by looks alone. I have a heeler/lab mix and most say she looks kelpie or a small gsd mix. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

danni297 said:


> awwwh such a cute pup
> Any ideas what this little pup is?
> Just found him today in the woods and keeping him at home for the day until we take him to the vet tonight to see if he has a chip.
> Just interested to know what breed you all think he is?
> ...


That looks just like Linken, although Linken's fur is a bit longer/flufflier. By the looks of it, he is already around the same size as Linken. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Poolhound (Feb 18, 2014)

petpeeve said:


> That was my first guess too when I saw this thread a couple of days ago. I was somewhat reserved about responding then, because I'm historically BAD at this game. But now I have support. *chuckle* ... so yeah, another vote for red dobe / husky ...


It is a hard game to play but fun as you try and figure out the temperament of a young pup. It will be interesting to see what our vet says when they see him next week for his 2nd shots. We may splash out for a DNA test somewhere further down the line but for now we will see how he develops. I can tell you that based on playtime in the yard this weekend he definitely has natural herding instincts.


----------

